# Mystery red worms?



## SGmenace (Apr 25, 2010)

I was doing a trim of my 110 planted discus tank last night and came across quite a few of these...... maybe 10-15. By the time I had my camera ready most of them scurried away so I only got a shot of one. Any one have a clue what these are? I was thinking Camallanus which, is bad news for my discus......

Help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Camallanus should be fairly obvious; there should be swelling near the ventral area of the fish, and worms should be poking out of the anus. I've no clue what it is, but if your fish aren't affected yet, then I doubt it's harmful. I could be wrong though, and maybe they're just new to the tank and haven't had the chance to affect the fish yet.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

it could be blood worms. What type of worms do you feed them?


----------



## SGmenace (Apr 25, 2010)

No swelling as far as I can see.

I feed ocean nutrition flake, frozen blood worms and the occasional live black worm.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm guessing some kind of leach that came in with the LBW.


----------

